# Can you get out of the room?



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

http://www.ig.ns.ac.yu/fun.html

Have fun, cos I'm tearing my hair out...

Oh, and can I suggest poeple don't post spoilers how they did it if they manage it


----------



## Tim G (Feb 16, 2005)

No. I cant! What have you found/ how far have you got? WTF are you supposed to do with the items?


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Tim G said:


> No. I cant! What have you found/ how far have you got? WTF are you supposed to do with the items?


My thoughts exactly...

I've currently got a piece of paper, 2 watch batteries, a test tube, and a gold bar, and can do nothing with them.


----------



## Tim G (Feb 16, 2005)

Nem said:


> Tim G said:
> 
> 
> > No. I cant! What have you found/ how far have you got? WTF are you supposed to do with the items?
> ...


Same as except wheres the Gold bar? The floorboard moves in the corner if you not seen it already. But don't know why :roll:


----------



## Tim G (Feb 16, 2005)

Got the bar now, behind the second panel :roll:

Keys behind briefcase > opens the picture > collect keys to the briefcase > open briefcase. Gold bar goes on loose floorboard. The corkscrew on the knife can be used to open the corked test tube ... I'll carry on tommorow :roll:


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

I'm out, finally...


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

I have the batteries in the laser pointer god this is hard im going nuts


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

Ugh im so close how the hell do you figure out the colours for the key boxes?


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

is it meant to be in russian???? I am not fluent!


----------



## abz001 (Jun 15, 2008)

Im off to get a cuppa coffee then i shall give it a bash just hope i dont end up throwing the machine out of my first floor office... dont think the boss will be happy with my reasons!


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

If you like that kind of game, you'll love this site:

http://www.lazylaces.com/

Rogue


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

I made it 3 and a half hours later!!!! Never again I can't play them because I won't stop till I figure it out.


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

how do you use items??? i hover over things and click but nothing!! this makes no sense :roll:


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Great now i am getting pissed off with it, cant find a gold bar


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

i have the key, 2 batteries and test tube, how do i use them?


----------



## devildarky2003 (May 19, 2008)

I have all of the above and a piece of paper?


----------



## devildarky2003 (May 19, 2008)

now have the gold bar


----------



## jutty (Aug 28, 2006)

how do you use the items


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

you have to click on the knife and it opens the knife corkscrew screwdriver etc. Kammy the batteries go into the laser pointer there are 3 of them the corkscrew on the knife opens the test tube.


----------



## a13xbb (Jan 27, 2007)

got everything else and have moved the chair and opened the safe but cant get the 2 keys in compartments...help :x


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

where is the laser pointer :lol:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

I love this stuff.

Did anyone ever play Myst or Riven?


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

rustyintegrale said:


> I love this stuff.
> 
> Did anyone ever play Myst or Riven?


well your bloody helpfull :lol:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

KammyTT said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > I love this stuff.
> ...


 :lol: :lol:

Cheeky fooker. :lol:


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

what do you expext rich? ive been stuck in a fookin white for 3 bloomin hours :lol: :lol:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

KammyTT said:


> what do you expext rich? ive been stuck in a fookin white for 3 bloomin hours :lol: :lol:


Only been in there for 5 minutes - found a door and that's it. But I love this type of game...


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

beat it again now it's easy. the laser pointer is in the briefcase


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

use the 3 batteries in the laser pointer to get the code for the safe the missing digit from the safe code is in the note in the glass tube with the cork


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

SSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH.... :evil:

No spoilers.... [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

rustyintegrale said:


> SSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH.... :evil:
> 
> No spoilers.... [smiley=argue.gif]


No worries I'm not. All I'm going to say is good luck opening the 3 safes get a sheet of paper out to write things down your going to need it


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

ecko2702 said:


> beat it again now it's easy. the laser pointer is in the briefcase


how do i open the briefcase haha


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

ecko2702 said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > SSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH.... :evil:
> ...


  Okay mate, ta!


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

KammyTT said:


> ecko2702 said:
> 
> 
> > beat it again now it's easy. the laser pointer is in the briefcase
> ...


Cant say I think rusty will have my nuts if I give any more hints


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

pm me


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

haha Ok PM'd


----------



## abz001 (Jun 15, 2008)

pm me too pretty please this is driving me nuts!!


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

FFS Nick, why post this shit.... its annoying the feck out of me now... grrrrrrrrrrrrrr :lol:


----------



## Sparks001 (Jun 18, 2007)

HELP!!!

I have found two of the batteries, but cant seem to find the third! any hints would be appreciated!!


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Sparks001 said:


> HELP!!!
> 
> I have found two of the batteries, but cant seem to find the third! any hints would be appreciated!!


3rd batter is in the plug socket.

But to get in the plug socket will need the penknife, which needs to come from the briefcase, which only opens after you've found the safe...


----------



## Sparks001 (Jun 18, 2007)

Ah Ha!

I did try the knife on the socket, but i didnt click o nthe surround!

Now I don;t understand how to enter the done into the safe - what does R mean!?


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

R = Right...


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

Tim G said:


> Got the bar now, behind the second panel :roll:
> 
> Keys behind briefcase > opens the picture > collect keys to the briefcase > open briefcase. Gold bar goes on loose floorboard. The corkscrew on the knife can be used to open the corked test tube ... I'll carry on tommorow :roll:


So how do you open the picture..

If I select the key (the key follows the mouse around) nothing happens, can you please advice how to do this..

Thanks..


----------



## Sparks001 (Jun 18, 2007)

WooHoo!!!


----------



## Sparks001 (Jun 18, 2007)

qstix said:


> Tim G said:
> 
> 
> > Got the bar now, behind the second panel :roll:
> ...


You have a PM!


----------



## evo-kid (Jan 26, 2009)

HELP!!! I cant open the safe still, have the laserpointer code, but turning no worky? And i cant figure out the code on locks (colours) :lol:


----------



## ttim (May 6, 2002)

Help needed!
Where is the Gold Bar and why do I need it?
Any hints re the colour coded lock?

Thanks
Tim


----------



## Sparks001 (Jun 18, 2007)

ttim said:


> Help needed!
> Where is the Gold Bar and why do I need it?
> Any hints re the colour coded lock?
> 
> ...


You know where the coloured button thing is, there is another hatch thing to the right, the gold bar is in there!

Instructions on how to open that hatch is on the paper in the little corked tube
to open that, you need to use something in the case on the floor..
To open the case, you need to find the key to the case


----------



## ttim (May 6, 2002)

Thanks Sparks001

Both hatches open now

The colour sequences are driving me mad [smiley=bigcry.gif] Who posted this bloody game! :twisted:

Any hints on the colour codes needed to retrieve the keys from the two hatches?

Tim


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

ttim said:


> Thanks Sparks001
> 
> Both hatches open now
> 
> ...


I did 

You'll need the blacklight working to solve the puzzles.

Then you need to find the 3rd hatch


----------



## Sparks001 (Jun 18, 2007)

ttim said:


> Thanks Sparks001
> 
> Both hatches open now
> 
> ...


The colours are as easy as ABC


----------



## denimblue225 (Feb 18, 2009)

Sparks001 said:


> ttim said:
> 
> 
> > Help needed!
> ...


Bit stuck.. opened the brief case and got everything from it. Opened the safe and unbolted the chair now im stuck!! where next? i cant see how to open the second panel (next to the one with the coloured buttons)...any help? [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## Sparks001 (Jun 18, 2007)

denimblue225 said:


> Sparks001 said:
> 
> 
> > ttim said:
> ...


Sorry, I was talking crap there, instructions for the second hatch is under the chair


----------



## denimblue225 (Feb 18, 2009)

Ah!! brilliant thanks gold bar obtained!!!


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Annoying as f**k.


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

did you get the radio yet you need to open that to get the magnet


----------



## sporTTyminx (Mar 5, 2009)

denimblue225 said:


> Ah!! brilliant thanks gold bar obtained!!!


How? I have the instructions but it doesnt do anything for the second hatch.

I only have 2 batteries, cant find the third.

How do you open the safe?

Please help!!


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

sporTTyminx said:


> denimblue225 said:
> 
> 
> > Ah!! brilliant thanks gold bar obtained!!!
> ...


 to open the second hatch you need to hold the button down for 10 seconds. What 2 batteries do you have where did you find them?


----------



## sporTTyminx (Mar 5, 2009)

1 battery on the ledge next to the chair, i sellotaped on something and the third is in the socket... i used the penknife to tweak the socket and a bit came off, but i didnt find a battery...

Thanks!


----------



## denimblue225 (Feb 18, 2009)

ecko2702 said:


> did you get the radio yet you need to open that to get the magnet


Got the radio....can play a nice tune but cant open it? any ideas :?


----------



## denimblue225 (Feb 18, 2009)

sporTTyminx said:


> 1 battery on the ledge next to the chair, i sellotaped on something and the third is in the socket... i used the penknife to tweak the socket and a bit came off, but i didnt find a battery...
> 
> Thanks!


Use the screwdriver attachment on the pen knife to undo the rest of the socket ( the two screws) and pull it off...


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

denimblue225 said:


> ecko2702 said:
> 
> 
> > did you get the radio yet you need to open that to get the magnet
> ...


the radio is a pain you need to start with all them in the middle position. Take one knob at a time and move it up or down each time you move it press the play button if it makes a different tone remember where it was put it back to the centre. Go to the next one and move it up and down the push the pay button till you hear a different tone move back to the centre then do all of them when your done move the levers where they made the different sound and then push the open button if you did it right it will open Hope that helps and makes sense


----------



## sporTTyminx (Mar 5, 2009)

Cool, thanks. Got it and also got the code for the safe... now just trying to open the bloody thing!


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

The first time I went through i opened the safe on the first try the second and third time through I couldn't get that bloody safe open to save my life!


----------



## sporTTyminx (Mar 5, 2009)

I cant figure out the safe at all, have the code and i move the dial around...but nothing.

Also the 2 hatches and the colurs...WTF??

Guess i am not analytical enough in my thinking!


----------



## denimblue225 (Feb 18, 2009)

ecko2702 said:


> denimblue225 said:
> 
> 
> > ecko2702 said:
> ...


Cheers ecko, just working out the codes on the walls now with the blacklight


----------



## sporTTyminx (Mar 5, 2009)

What is the blacklight??


----------



## sporTTyminx (Mar 5, 2009)

OK, i got the blavklight, now all i have to do is open the bloody safe!


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

denimblue225 said:


> Cheers ecko, just working out the codes on the walls now with the blacklight


The codes all over the room are hard as hell when you gather all your codes if you need help let me know


----------



## sporTTyminx (Mar 5, 2009)

I need help!

I've done the safe, just cant do the 2 hatches..aarrgghhh!


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

Good job NEM people are breaking keyboards in frustration because of you :lol: Post more if you know of any


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

My entire department at work have done sod all this week over this game, surprised I've not been sacked!


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

sporTTyminx said:


> I need help!
> 
> I've done the safe, just cant do the 2 hatches..aarrgghhh!


Ignore the panels for now, you need to work on getting the black light working first, takes 4 batteries...


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

Nem said:


> My entire department at work have done sod all this week over this game, surprised I've not been sacked!


 :lol: :lol: thats great I had some mates over the other day and gave them a sheet of paper and pen and if they could get out of the room I'd give them 50 dollars. Haven't had to pay up yet


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

ecko2702 said:


> Nem said:
> 
> 
> > My entire department at work have done sod all this week over this game, surprised I've not been sacked!
> ...


LOL!


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Something is alluding me with the colours. I think I've got an idea how it links up, which I'm guessing is easier if you're musical, but it still doesn't make much sense yet... I was supposed to be getting an early night!

EDIT:

Ah ha! One to go...


----------



## sporTTyminx (Mar 5, 2009)

I'm out, at last!!

Phew...it took me hours though!


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Really stuck.

I have the laser thing with all batteries in it and that code which I don't know how to use.

I don't know how to open the box in the suitcase so don't have the gold bar so can't get under the floorboard.

Found the safe but don't know what to do.

Opened testtube but have a blan sheet of paper.

WTF?


----------



## sporTTyminx (Mar 5, 2009)

The laser thing gives you the code to unlock the safe.

The piece of paper from the testube has the final piece of code for the safe. Click the 'i' on the pice of papaer and you will see it enlarged. Click on the paper for the code, this goes with the code from the laser.

You cant open the box in the safe til last, after you have opened all the other hatches.


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Cool safe open


----------



## denimblue225 (Feb 18, 2009)

sporTTyminx said:


> I'm out, at last!!
> 
> Phew...it took me hours though!


Im still working on it... :?


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

I've kept my sisters quiet all afternoon with this game.

Alas, one of them seemed to get unlucky with the codes/letters and had a duplicate (they seem to be randomly generated each time you play).


----------



## mcmoody (Sep 17, 2008)

aarrgh help please someone i'm stuck. Safe open, brief case open, gold bar obtained, chair unbolted... what do i do next? I can't seem to work out the two colour combinations, I have the cube thing but can't work it out. I've also got a piece of paper with 8 codes on 4 of which I cant read. :S

Any help appreciated!


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

OK, I am finally out!

Damn you nick for posting this, now I have a load of work to catch up on!


----------

